# tomar um banho



## reka39

Hello! According to priberam, 'tomar um banho' means 'cair na água'. But does it encompass also: - to bathe (to swim in the sea) and - to take a bath in the bathtube? And what do you say to translate : 'I bathed the dog because it was getting so smelly'? Thanks!


----------



## alFarrob

"tomar um banho" may mean "fall into the water", "be soaked by the rain" or "simply take a bath". Though it is more common "tomar banho" to mean take a bath, whether it is to bathe in the sea, or in a swimming pool, or to take a bath in the bathtube.

"dar banho ao cão" is literally to bathe the dog. The same way as "to bathe the baby" is "dar banho ao bebé" or "to bathe an old man" is "dar banho ao velhote"


----------



## marta12

alFarrob said:


> "tomar um banho" may mean "fall into the water", "be soaked by the rain" or "simply take a bath". Though it is more common "tomar banho" to mean take a bath, whether it is to bathe in the sea, or in a swimming pool, or to take a bath in the bathtube.
> 
> "dar banho ao cão" is literally to bathe the dog. The same way as "to bathe the baby" is "dar banho ao bebé" or "to bathe an old man" is "dar banho ao velhote"



Olá alFarrob!

Com o sentido de "be soaked by the rain", em Portugal, dizemos  usualmente 'apanhar um banho'.


----------



## alFarrob

marta12 said:


> Olá alFarrob!
> 
> Com o sentido de "be soaked by the rain", em Portugal, dizemos  usualmente 'apanhar um banho'.




Sim, mesmo o cair na água também se pode dizer, também sou português . Mas o "tomar um banho" também se usa. E como era essa a pergunta, não quis confundir mais. A palavra "banho" (e suas derivadas, como "banhada") tem mais que se lhe diga em expressões. Algumas mais conhecidas outras menos, algumas mais a dar para a gíria, outras menos.


----------



## marta12

alFarrob said:


> Sim, mesmo o cair na água também se pode dizer, também sou português . Mas o "tomar um banho" também se usa. E como era essa a pergunta, não quis confundir mais. A palavra "banho" (e suas derivadas, como "banhada") tem mais que se lhe diga em expressões. Algumas mais conhecidas outras menos, algumas mais a dar para a gíria, outras menos.



Só gostava de lhe dizer que, embora o reka também goste de saber/conhecer as expressões brasileiras, está neste momento em Portugal.


----------



## Youngfun

Me parece que os brasileiros não dinstinguem entre "to have a shower" e "to have a bath". Eles usam "tomar banho" para ambos.


----------



## anaczz

É verdade, tudo é banho. Mas também pode-se dizer "tomar uma ducha", "tomar uma chuveirada".


----------



## alFarrob

marta12 said:


> Só gostava de lhe dizer que, embora o reka também goste de saber/conhecer as expressões brasileiras, está neste momento em Portugal.




Também eu. Além de ser português, estou em Portugal


----------



## Carfer

Ainda que seja óbvio que está fora do sentido pretendido pelo reka, que é o literal, talvez seja bom consignar, para uso futuro, que _'mandar alguém ir dar banho ao cão'_é uma gíria para '_mandar alguém 'passear_', _'mandar alguém ir pentear macacos', 'mandar alguém àquela parte'_


----------



## Vanda

As CArfer said it, it can also mean: go to hell!


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Só gostava de lhe dizer que, embora o reka também goste de saber/conhecer as expressões brasileiras, está neste momento em Portugal.




Estou em Itália


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá alFarrob!
> 
> Com o sentido de "be soaked by the rain", em Portugal, dizemos  usualmente 'apanhar um banho'.



Thanks! In Italian we would say 'prendere una lavata' (apanhar uma lavagem - literally).


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> Ainda que seja óbvio que está fora do sentido pretendido pelo reka, que é o literal, talvez seja bom consignar, para uso futuro, que _'mandar alguém ir dar banho ao cão'_é uma gíria para '_mandar alguém 'passear_', _'mandar alguém ir pentear macacos', 'mandar alguém àquela parte'_



que engraçado!


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Ainda que seja óbvio que está fora do sentido pretendido pelo reka, que é o literal, talvez seja bom consignar, para uso futuro, que _'mandar alguém ir dar banho ao cão'_é uma gíria para '_mandar alguém 'passear_', _'mandar alguém ir pentear macacos', 'mandar alguém àquela parte'_



No Brasil, é simplesmente: _"Vá tomar banho" _ou_ "Vai tomar banho"_.

Mas não o Carfer, obviamente...


----------



## anaczz

Vá lamber sabão (tão antigo...)
Vá pentear macacos,
Vai ver se estou na esquina


----------



## alFarrob

Vai ver se chove


----------



## Youngfun

Guigo said:


> _"Vai tomar banho"_.


Expressão que já aprendi por... experiência personal.


----------



## diego-rj

"Vai catar coquinho" também tem esse sentido hehe


----------



## anaczz

Daqui a pouco a Vanda reclama!
Mas tem também:
Vai caçar sapo!


----------



## alFarrob

anaczz said:


> Daqui a pouco a Vanda reclama!
> Mas tem também:
> Vai caçar sapo!




Se se mantiverem no "banho" talvez ela tolere 

Isto se não tiver ido a banhos entretanto.


----------



## anaczz

alFarrob said:


> Se se mantiverem no "banho" talvez ela tolere
> Isto se não tiver ido a banhos entretanto.


----------



## Lorena993

Tem também um mais agressivo: "Vá tomar banho na soda!"

Esse é muito comum na minha região tanto por brincadeira, com um amigo ou familiar quando diz algo que a gente não gosta, então, respondemos: "Ah, Fulano, vá tomar banho na soda!" ou em sério mesmo, quando nos zangamos com alguém e aí desejamos a experiência de banhar-se em soda cáustica. hehehe


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Estou em Itália



Ah! Não sabia. Pensava que estava cá a viver
São aquelas ideias feitas, vá lá saber-se porquê.


----------

